# Another band saw sled



## Jolly Red (Nov 28, 2016)

This is the sled I use to cross cut on my bandsaw.  It is pretty typical, except it uses T-nuts through the base and a threaded knob to hold the length stop.  I can set it to any length quickly, and use the studded knob to hold the stop.  To cut a blank to fit a tube, I just set the stop so it is a little further than the length of the tube and start cutting.

I put another T-nut behind the fence to store the knob and stop when I am not using it.


----------



## Drewboy22 (Nov 29, 2016)

Very Nice


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice idea.


----------



## Marmotjr (Nov 30, 2016)

Hmmm... I like that stop.  My current sled is beat up pretty bad due to a drifting blade, so once i get that beast re-setup, I think it's time for a new band saw sled.  Kudos.


----------



## tonylumps (Sep 19, 2017)

I bought a 10' Wen about a year ago.I have a small table saw,Miter saw.But the Wen is my go too saw.It came with a stand.Like you I have limited space so everything is on  wheels.The trick to good cuts on a Band saw is the right Blade for the job and keeping the guides aligned.This little Wen came with roller Guides.So they are pretty easy to set up.I do a lot of Scroll work I made a circle cutter for the saw and it does perfect circles.Again the right blade for the job is the trick.Band saws are more diverse than any other saw


----------



## gtriever (Sep 19, 2017)

Good idea! That one gets filed away in the tips and tricks book.


----------



## Woodchipper (Sep 19, 2017)

Very nice.  I have a Rikon BS and the miter slots are 5/8 instead of the standard 3/4 inch. Frustrating.


----------



## donstephan (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks like a very aggressive blade - is chipping/tearout a problem?


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 25, 2017)

I couldn't live without my bandsaw sled. Love this feature!


----------



## Fish30114 (Oct 16, 2018)

I've got the Rikon baby bandsaw (10") and it is a great saw except for the 5/8" miter slot-this is a design the Rikon engineers were smoking crack the day they designed this--their optional miter gage is a POS but unless you make or have made a custom one to fit the 5/8" slot a POS is your available option. I actually still like the saw despite this retard feature.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 16, 2018)

Fish30114 said:


> I've got the Rikon baby bandsaw (10") and it is a great saw except for the 5/8" miter slot-this is a design the Rikon engineers were smoking crack the day they designed this--their optional miter gage is a POS but unless you make or have made a custom one to fit the 5/8" slot a POS is your available option. I actually still like the saw despite this retard feature.



If you happen to know a machinist or know of a company in your area, have them machine it out for you. Would not be hard for them.


----------

